# Drill Instructor Cover Press



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

This is my second one , It was made for a recent graduate. It's made from poplar and woodburned by hand. Yet again my younger brother showcases his skills with the pyrography machine. In case any of you are wondering this press is used by Drill Instructors and such to keep thier campaign cover (smokey bear hats) nice and flat. Due to excessive wear and usage they tend to bow or deflect. On a daily basis the cover is sprayed with rubbing alcohol and placed inside the press for a period of a few hours.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well done. Another cool project.


----------



## danR78 (Jan 15, 2010)

semper fi


----------

